# Swollen rat



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

My rat Bullwinkle lately started swelling up. It's been happening the past couple days. I took him out tonight and it's gotten way worse. His whole body, including his face, legs, and feet are swollen. Has anyone seen this happen to their rats before? It's not anything like a tumor. I'm going to see about calling the vet and taking him in tomorrow. He's so swollen his eyes are halfway shut. Does anyone know what may be causing this? He's about a year and a half old.


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

It could be allergies, that would be my guess. Have you given him any new sort of food recently? Made a change to a different type of bedding? Certainly call the vet as soon as you can! He is breathing normally? Does he have abnormal amounts of porphyrin around his nose/eyes?


----------



## TheFuzzWhisperer (Mar 24, 2008)

First thing that came to mind is an allergic reaction. 
Like lostbutnotforgot said, did you change anything at all?


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm with the above.

The only thing I can think of, that is relatively common, that causes that type of swelling would be an allergic reaction =/


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

Yeah...which would mean if it is allergies, his airway could be swollen as well, so you may wanna be rather quick with that vet visit. GL and keep us updated!


----------

